# My Buddy's Betta



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

so my buddy bought a betta the other day and i thought i might share his bowl setup.










you cant really see where the bamboo plant is planted, but doesnt it need to be buried into some kind of gravel or is it just me?


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow I love that blue color... Could we get a close up of him? I used to have a bamboo plant( not in a fish tank) and it was buried in gravel....


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

ill ask him to get another close up, but the substrate right now is a couple pond rocks, and i really dont know if bamboo can grow in that since the rocks are so large.


----------



## David-P (Jul 30, 2007)

could you plant bamboo in a 10 gallon aquarium?


----------

